# Bunny Hutch



## Bunnylova4eva (Dec 15, 2011)

[align=center]Except the part about it costing $500.00 normally from petco, I thought this was pretty awesome considering I have outside bunnies. I doubt I'll be getting it, but hey its fun to dream..[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]





[/align]


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 15, 2011)

Wow! Pretty awesome!
Jj


----------



## buster2369 (Dec 15, 2011)

WOW! I would live in that thing!! You could probably get wood and make something similar but would need someone handy to put it together..


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 15, 2011)

Agreed, you could probably build that for less than $500...though it wouldn't look as fancy unless you went with the same wood - in which case I'd probably cost a lot more. 

It's definitely a nice hutch though!


----------



## lilylop (Dec 15, 2011)

I got one very similar to this one except its the front top half is missing if that makes any sense. it cost me $140 delivered


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 15, 2011)

Neat but pricey


----------



## Bugsy12 (Dec 15, 2011)

this is the hutch i brought go to thus url
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Rabbit-G...752589?pt=AU_Pet_Supplies&hash=item53e9ad944d


----------



## Bugsy12 (Dec 15, 2011)

this is the hutch i brought go to thus url
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Rabbit-G...752589?pt=AU_Pet_Supplies&hash=item53e9ad944d


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Dec 16, 2011)

Wow don't let Ripley see or he'll be jealous. :biggrin:


----------



## Kizza (Dec 19, 2011)

That's a great looking one! I got this dog house and made it into a rabbit cage:

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/DOG-KENNEL-LARGE-XLARGE-TOP-RANGE-CLASS-STYLE-/170657187007?pt=AU_Pet_Supplies&hash=item27bbf604bf

also, I saw this one on ebay and dreamed of buying it. It's a doozey! I have nowhere to put it 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/110793325959?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## PeachySteph (Dec 19, 2011)

wow that last one is gorgeous!


----------



## Deif (Dec 29, 2011)

looks great :biggrin: the run on the bottom looks a wee bit small tho what size is it? xxx


----------

